# Found ammo can on Lower Salmon, below Snow Hole rapid



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

There is currently a raft wrapped in Snowhole. Been there a couple days.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Conundrum said:


> There is currently a raft wrapped in Snowhole. Been there a couple days.


Again? Wasn't there a rental wrapped at the top last year, too?


----------



## donutboy (Sep 13, 2015)

*Wow. Think it's the same rock as 2016?*

I know of the one that was a rental from Minam Store that got destroyed in 2016. Didn't see one last year in Sept. Doesn't mean that it didn't happen. But again?


----------



## Need2boat (Apr 14, 2017)

*Yes, another raft, same rock*



donutboy said:


> I know of the one that was a rental from Minam Store that got destroyed in 2016. Didn't see one last year in Sept. Doesn't mean that it didn't happen. But again?


Yes, we just saw the pinned raft last week - 9/18/18 - BLM reported it had been there a few days already. Different raft, same rock. Not sure how one would pin on that rock, at the top of the rapid and on the wrong side for a run. I am guessing they either didn't realize what rapid it was, or perhaps they were too low on river left after scouting.

Anyway, hoping the people will find this post and like some of their stuff back!


----------



## geobucket (Oct 16, 2009)

*Photo of recent pin*

Hope I attached the photo properly. It was taken 9/12. I spoke with someone lower on the river who said it was pinned on the 11th.


----------



## donutboy (Sep 13, 2015)

That's crazy. It's hard to not know where that rapid is and the scouting trail is very obvious. What a bummer.


----------

